# Primary WINS server IP address



## timecents (May 2, 2004)

I have a small network consisting of a server and two computers that are wired as well as several wireless computers. The server is running Windows SBS 2003 and I believe itit is setup for the server to control the IP addresses of the computers. 
Previously I had a d-link router which uses IP addresses like 192.168.0.1. I just replaced the router with a Linksys router which uses IP addresses like 192.168.1.1.
I configured the server local adapter to use an IP address of 192.168.1.2. The default gateway is 192.168.1.1. The DNS server is 192.168.1.2.
When I look at the IP addresses on the server the one that concerns me is the Primary WINS server which shows at 192.168.0.2. I suspect that this is causing a problem but I don't know how to fix it. 
I tried calling linksys but could not get anyone that could help. Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Go back into your network adapter configuration for the TCP/IP protocol and check your WINS settings in the WINS properties.

If you click on the ADVANCED button, you will see a TAB for WINS. This is where the WINS address is identified.

If you are using Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows VISTA, and Windows Server 2000 & 2003 systems, you probably won&#8217;t need WINS at all.

Now that that has been said, what is the problem that you are having?


----------



## timecents (May 2, 2004)

Thanks, that helped me change the setting.
The problem I am having is that since I put in the new router, periodically my computer experiences a problem with my mapped drives. Basically they become inaccessible. If I try to disconnect and reconnect them I get an error (sorry, I don't have the exact message) and the server is not visible in network places.
In order to fix the problem I have to reboot my computer. The problem seems to happen after an extended period of non-use. The other thing I think might be an issue is that the IP address on my computer is set to expire in 24 hours. I guess this is a setting from the router and I will try to figure that out next, if changing the WINS does not help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The IP lease time is not the problem unless something is wrong with the very reliable DHCP client on the machine. When the lease is at 50% of the lease time, the client renews the lease with the DHCP server for another lease period. I have yet to see a documented case where this mechanism fails.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

A couple of questions to follow up with&#8230;.

Are the mapped drives on the server?

Are you logging in on the domain when you use the workstation? Or are you logging onto the local desktop with the same name and credentials as you have for an account on the server?

How are you mapping the drives? Via a logon script from the server? Are they pre-configured via manually mapping the drives and checking the &#8220;reconnect&#8221; at login check box?

I agree with JohnWill on the DHCPcomments. The only time I have seen this happen is when the DHCP server is no longer available to renew the lease.


----------

